
France uses emergency laws to place climate activists under house arrest - walterbell
http://www.slate.com/blogs/the_slatest/2015/11/28/france_uses_emergency_laws_to_place_climate_activists_under_house_arrest.html
======
mknits
And so it begins. Anything is justified thanks to terrorism.

